# what do you do to keep fit?



## Minster (Dec 26, 2009)

i am an avid runner and also like to go out fell walking.

what exercise do you do?


----------



## Steff (Dec 26, 2009)

I swim and cycle , usually with my son on both counts


----------



## am64 (Dec 26, 2009)

cooo mister you've got angina aswell you must be careful


----------



## Mossy (Dec 27, 2009)

Walking and swimming, fit in with my lifestyle now.


----------



## wilard07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Minster said:


> i am an avid runner and also like to go out fell walking.
> 
> what exercise do you do?



Keeping yourself fit is quite good than to deal with so many health diseases and health disorders. I eat healthy diet full of fruits and vegetables to keep myself healthy. Also i used to do swimming daily and sometimes running too. For me swimming is the best way to be fit and fine.


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 28, 2010)

im starting to go to the gym on mondays and fridays and either swimming / gym or badmington with my hubby  Plus i have a toddler to keep me buusy the rest of the time lmao!


----------



## simonrudd (Aug 29, 2010)

i really want to take up jogging - but i dont have the confidence to do it


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 29, 2010)

simonrudd said:


> i really want to take up jogging - but i dont have the confidence to do it



I hate jogging and stick to brisk walking. That has done the trick for me.

Well, I have a rowing machine too and am going to have another row on it this evening (now that I've rested after my efforts a few days ago)!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Simon - I used to feel the same about running - a little self conscious as well.
My PT got me running in the gym- up to running 1.5 mins, walk 0.5 min now for 20 mins which am quite proud of. My husband took me for my first ever jog outside the other week. I ran 1/2 min, then walked 1 min to start with and built up. Some say walk to the first lamp post and then walk to the next..it worked for me.

I would say give it a go, even go when getting dark like I did. 

I am not an expert, but there are lots of runners on here who will advise. The good thing is its free and can be done anytime -doesn't close like the gym. Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Me I do tennis, gym and classes as well as PT. But I am on a real mission. I think as long as you take some exercise a day that makes you sweat you are doing it right.


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 29, 2010)

I do lots of walking and keep track with a pedometer (i did 13,000 steps on Friday although this is not that usual).  I also use my Wii Fit and try and do 45 min workouts if i don't do walking for some reason.  I'm also waiting for a GP referral to start using the gym.  Since diagnosis last Oct i have made excercise part of my daily routine.  I used to use all sorts of excuses not to excercise ie not have time etc but i now make time


----------

